# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  are SSRIs worth it?

## unpopularbugs

my doctor has recommended i try going on an SSRI but i'm worried about all the possible side effects. i just don't know how to decide if it will be worth it. i'm okay now but when i'm at my worst i know i need help to stop me breaking down.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Well they helped me tremendously IMHO. I did experience side effects at first, but now that I've been on them for a while I don't have any very often. Of course I'm on 50mg of prozac which I doubt you'll be taking a dose that large at first.

----------


## sanspants

There's honestly no way to know until you try, because ultimately it comes down to each person's individual neurochemistry. There's no test to see which is the best, so it's somewhat of a crapshoot. Two similar-seeming people with identical symptoms can have completely-different reactions to a medication. 

Most have the side effect of at least some weight gain, save for Effexor. However, that comes down to the person as well. I've been on two, and neither caused me to gain weight. Also, several friends have been on Zoloft with no weight gain. Oh, and just about all the SSRIs reduce sex drive. For some that may be a good thing...

Anyway, I've been on Paxil (which kept me from sleeping) and Zoloft. Paxil made me sleepless, while making me feel kind of detached. Zoloft almost eliminated my anxiety, but also caused me not to "worry" about important things-- such as how I'd talk to co-workers, how quickly I'd pay my bills, and so on. Currently I don't take an SSRI...but I've been thinking about getting back on one. 

My mother takes Wellbutrin; it has been working well for her....I think for about five years, without any noticeable side effects. 

I work in a busy ER, where I see people who are prescribed every manner of SSRIs, every day, and it seems like everyone has a different story for why they do or don't take them. After 16 years at my job, I couldn't even begin to guess at the percentage of efficacy.

----------


## Bean the Mean

Did you end up trying any SSRI's?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I agree with 
@sanspants
 it seems to be a different experience for everyone. I don't think I will ever take Zoloft, or Prozac again, they both turned me intro a zombie, but I know people who have really been helped, saved, by both of those.

----------

